# Funny, but not just women from Alaska I'm sure;)



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Aug 24, 2014)

Was his wife's name "Sarah" ?  Sure sounds like her.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2014)

LOL, well, guys may have gotten away with that in other times, and places


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2014)

Funny Denise, the first time I saw that it was about a Welsh woman!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey, I like it, my dad(oops, grand-dad) was born in Wales, LOL!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hey, I like it, my dad(oops, grand-dad) was born in Wales, LOL!!




I know hunni, that's why I told ya..


----------



## Ina (Aug 24, 2014)

Denise, You come up with the weirdest things for us. :lol1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I know hunni, that's why I told ya..



Geesh, you remembered that??  That's neat to know someone pays attention to what I blab on about, LOL!!  You're a good person Dolly


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2014)

Funny one! :applause2::yougogirl:


----------

